# Coop



## nwest (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about building a walk in chicken coop but don't want to spend to much money what should I use to build one a relative said I can have five hens


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Where do you live and what kind of materials are available to you?


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Use a shed I did


----------



## nwest (Jul 25, 2013)

I can get wood and maby some chicken wire


----------

